# Hymer UK by email....



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Just a short post with a feel good factor to set you up for the day.

In the absence of replies to my post about replacing our roof vent, I emailed Hymer UK this morning (at 9.15) with a similar query and had a comprehensive reply from Darren Leadbetter at 9.45.

Well done Hymer UK.

*well chuffed*


----------



## Dougle (May 18, 2006)

I have had excellent rapid response from Darren also.

Recommended.  

Dave


----------

